
Show HN: Canadian DevOps Jobs List - aliencat
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19Eh1WMSOZN_QJECvvLJb0YXRe_XKeyYpsa5hgZ5QJcI
======
aliencat
This is a daily updated DevOps Job list that is scraped from Indeed CA. Dear
HN users, tell me what you think? Do you find it useful?

